# Sexiest Love Scene



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> ....I've had this topic on my mind...​
> Why re-invent the wheel - revive a thread  hehehe
> 
> anyhow, *thehigher* - this one is for you:
> ...



Fi is passion without content, mystic - ecstatic, add one more Fi' and you have a passionate bomb, with INFP "playing" the feeling and INFJ taking it too seriously, this creates immense tension between these 2, tension that is on the verge of exploding on the "good side" or on "the bad side", but never manifested to much for each other , INFJ grasps the feeling into this crystal ball, INFP brakes it and pulls it further.INFJ gives INFP a very generous work field for his passion, and because they share INF is easy for them to accept each other , that's the reason that they fight, it's because they know the field is safe, they are both sensitive, and deep down they need someone to "fight", but they love to fight as well, but sometimes they might be intimidated and because the other partner is not that much different they allow themselves to express in this "extreme" manner, the problem is that although the fighting passionate sex can go forever , it doesn't stop when it should be, INFP will eventually push INFJ too much, as chaotic INFP is and as hot the sex is, INFJ will be hurt eventually by INFP's lack of protection on her feeling, oddly this creates more tension, *and they both love the makeup sex, actually their whole relationship is a makeup sex, imagine that, pretty awesome*.

It's what this song is about (INFJ + INFP)


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

In the Mood for Love by Director Kar Wai Wong


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

SweetSurrender said:


> Still... for me, The Notebook wins this contest. Years of latent, suppressed, unfulfilled but fully charged sexual tension finally paying off, that's my kind of love scene.


I loved that movie. I think everybody wants their own "Noah".


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Wuthering Heights, Shakespeare in Love,  Splendor in the Grass, Now, Voyager, Gilda, OUT OF THE PAST,  Casablanca, there are so many great love stories out there. By far the sexiest scene in a movie that I have seen is the 2nd love scene in LUST, CAUTION by Ang Lee. _
_


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I've seen too many to name the sexiest, but the ones which stand out most in my mind are as follows:

Requiem for a Dream
American Beauty
The Accused
My Bloody Valentine
Last House on the Left
Enemy at the Gates


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

getting an orgasm from a flower. now thats original. 
This is one hell of a movie, but you have to see the whole movie to appreciate it, the thing is he isn't allowed to physically touch her so he uses a flower to arouse her.
(you have to skip to about 1/2 way through the youtube... 










..........and I'm spent ::blushed:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

One of my favorite love/sex scenes is actually from 300. I find their sex scene to be one of the most tasteful and passionate scenes involving two naked people ever.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> I've seen too many to name the sexiest, but the ones which stand out most in my mind are as follows:
> 
> Requiem for a Dream
> American Beauty
> ...


Enemy at the Gates was great but The Accused?? Wasn't that a horrible rape scene???


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> Enemy at the Gates was great but The Accused?? Wasn't that a horrible rape scene???


Clearly you have never met Hannibal. If it helps paint you any images of him and the way he presents himself to the world - Last House on the Left and My Bloody Valentine are horror movies. The sex scene in LH on the Left is a rape scene as well, and the man raping pauses momentarily to stab another woman and then continues raping the other woman while the stabbed one bleeds to death. The sex scene in My Bloody Valentine is a man cheating on his wife - after they have sex, the woman tells the man that she's pregnant.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I've seen too many to name the sexiest, but the ones which stand out most in my mind are as follows:
> 
> Requiem for a Dream
> American Beauty
> ...


 I think you might have forgotten The Hills Have Eyes on your list.:laughing:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> Enemy at the Gates was great but The Accused?? Wasn't that a horrible rape scene???


As I said, those are just the ones which stand out in my mind; I cannot remember which was the 'sexiest' sex scene - I've seen so many.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

marked174 said:


> I think you might have forgotten The Hills Have Eyes on your list.:laughing:


I wasn't making a list of rape scenes (there was a sex scene in the Hills Have Eyes?), but rather a list of the sex scenes which I could remember. Rape is memorable, regular sex isn't.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

The topic isn't just about what sex scenes you remember. You're either posting just to post and not even taking time to answer the OP properly, or you're going out of your way to be creepy by specifically listing disturbing sexual scenes that involve rape, death, sex for money/drugs, etc in order to get a reaction. Try actually answering the OP. What sex or love scene in a movie did you find particularly sexy? It's a specific question, and really it calls for one answer, not a list.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Lady K said:


> The topic isn't just about what sex scenes you remember. You're either posting just to post and not even taking time to answer the OP properly, or you're going out of your way to be creepy by specifically listing disturbing sexual scenes that involve rape, death, sex for money/drugs, etc in order to get a reaction. Try actually answering the OP. What sex or love scene in a movie did you find particularly sexy? It's a specific question, and really it calls for one answer, not a list.


Okay, then; Bram Stoker's Dracula. That was probably the 'sexiest' love scene I can remember - where he was lying in that bed and all the nude females 'come out'.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Never Talk To Strangers with Rebecca DeMornay and Antonio Banderes. One of them was tied to a cage and they made wild passionate love. It was HOT! For years I had a secret fantasy of re inacting that scene............:wink:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Clearly you have never met Hannibal. If it helps paint you any images of him and the way he presents himself to the world - Last House on the Left and My Bloody Valentine are horror movies. The sex scene in LH on the Left is a rape scene as well, and the man raping pauses momentarily to stab another woman and then continues raping the other woman while the stabbed one bleeds to death. The sex scene in My Bloody Valentine is a man cheating on his wife - after they have sex, the woman tells the man that she's pregnant.


ewwww, what deranged taste.  I feel kinda sick in my stomach now.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> ewwww, what deranged taste.  I feel kinda sick in my stomach now.


No, they're not sexy; rather, memorable.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> No, they're not sexy; rather, memorable.


Which, she would have known, had she actually read the other posts in the thread. Silly people!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

The only one that really stands out in my mind.


----------

